# Offshore Nipple/131 Report 9-7



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Left OB at 6 and ran southeast to the 50 fathom line. Trolled along it for a while waiting for the t-storms to leave the nipple. Caught one chicken dolphin and headed over the 100 fathom line. Trolled around Nipple/131 most of the day with no action. Found a few rips in the area with bait but no knockdowns. Shutdown the trolla around 2 and went to deep drop on a spot we found while trolling. Pulled up a couple golden tile and a yellowedge. Headed north to find a quick grouper bite and stumbled on a submerged barrel. Covered in good size dolphin. Pulled a nice one in and three more super chickens. Lost sight of the barrel while fighting those fish and couldn't find it again and called it a day. The seas and weather were awesome and it was great being out there even though the trolling was slow.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Man, thats good eats!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Dorado!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Wish I had as good of luck! Great job guys!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report! Hopefully those lines will push back together. There's several with real potential out there now


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice job on those Mahi, esp that Bull! FYI I keep a marker flag that's made out of a bicycle flag, pool line float, some pvc and a weight on the bottom to keep it upright. It's purposely built cheap in case you lose it but, the bright orange flag is quite visible so it's hard to lose it. If I spot a floatsome or take multiple strikes, I toss the flag to mark the spot. It will float along with the floatsome and can easily be recovered later. Hanapa'a!!!


----------

